

How Not to Write an API - jigneshhk
http://getpostdelete.com/how-not-to-write-an-api.html

======
bjones22
Damn those free, MIT-style licensed, open-source, decently maintained,
libraries designed for usecase A!

They don't work for my Usecase D! These people are ass holes. How dare
they?!?!?!?

/s

Have you actually submitted issues for the problems you're facing? That repo
has 94 open issues and 833 closed ones..

Have you tried contributing by submitting pull requests?

Seriously this community was not built on entitlement, and it won't support
yours here now.

------
th0br0
Nobody is preventing you from forking and trying to get your improvements(?)
merged upstream...

